# My final (?) blonde results....hubby hates it :o( *pics*



## momof2gr8kids (Apr 23, 2007)

So, as most of you already know, I had chosen to go blonde gradually from my natural dark brown to medium brown hair.  I have been getting more and brighter highlights at each root touch up session over the last several months.  This weekend, I had an appt and my stylist decided to bring up my roots by using a high lift.  Then, she did all-over highlights and lowlights.  I believe the highlights are neutral and lows are ash (level 8 if I remember right).  

My hair is a LOT lighter!  Although I am still getting used to it and working on my makeup, I love it.   I walked out of the salon feeling great. I have the owner of the salon do my cut, and he is great at making a big deal about the 'reveal', and everyone in the salon was watching anyway...the girl next to me said she wanted my hair.  I left feeling like a million bucks (less the couple hundred it cost to get it done! lol!)

My husband hates it.  When I came home from my appointment, he said "What did you do?  Did you get it lightened again?!  It's too light...it makes you look all red...you are ruining your hair...it looks dry!  It's not even blonde, I don't know what you call that color, but you look like an old lady who is trying to make herself a blonde, and it looks awful with your skin tone."  I felt like crap, and now of course started second-guessing my decision.  I'm glad to be back to work so I can get some other opinions on it....be honest...what do you think?  

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s...e/IMG_3045.jpg
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s...e/IMG_3031.jpg
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s...e/IMG_3027.jpg
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s...e/IMG_2996.jpg
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s...e/IMG_3062.jpg


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice color and haircut, looks very healthy.


----------



## iLust (Apr 23, 2007)

I think it looks fabulous! Wish i could get away with blonde!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Apr 23, 2007)

LOVE IT!!!!  I wish I looked that hot in blonde hair.  You are beautiful, your hair looks amazing, shiny and healthy, tell your man he has no idea what he is talking about and he should be proud to have you (no offense).  Work it girl!!!


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Apr 23, 2007)

it looks fabulous. the highlights are gleaming!


----------



## Iridescence (Apr 23, 2007)

I like it! I think it's complimentary with your skin tone! Not too blonde, just right! I also like the cut on you!!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 23, 2007)

It looks great!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 24, 2007)

I think it looks great & love all the colors in it.


----------



## msmack (Apr 24, 2007)

I think it looks absolutly great! your hubby will adjust... might have been a shocker for him!


----------



## n_c (Apr 24, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## Moppit (Apr 24, 2007)

The colour is beautiful and natural looking but I find it makes you look a bit washed out.


----------



## user79 (Apr 24, 2007)

I like the colour, am not crazy about the cut.


----------



## Another Janice! (Apr 24, 2007)

awe...eff him.

It looks great!!


----------



## pearl (Apr 24, 2007)

Your hubby hates it?!?! WHAAAT?! I think you look gorgeous


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 24, 2007)

your husband doesnt like it because its not what he is used to. thats all. It looks fine. He will get used to it .


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 24, 2007)

with your pale pinktoned skin you could go platinum & it wouldn't be too light. Men -they don't know anything. Maybe it's more the cut then the colour? post a pic of you before please!


----------



## momof2gr8kids (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's a couple of before pics...the first one was taken on my 40th birthday.  The second one was taken a few weeks ago.

http://img.makeupalley.com/9/9/8/8/652924.jpeg


----------



## triccc (Apr 25, 2007)

you look wonderful! what is wrong with your hubby!??
It suites you soo well!


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe he's scared to loose you- the new blod bombshell


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 25, 2007)

the blond hair softens your look and brings out your eye colour...the brown is so 'blah'...( no offense please !) And bleached hair has usually more volume because the little fibers are 'rought' up...and that seems to be another plus ...( i'm naturally blond but dye my hair red+ black, so i'm not exactly pro-blond - but you look really better as a blonde!)


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 25, 2007)

oh and ps: you look YOUNGER- OPOSITE OF WHAT YOUR HUSBAND SAYS!!! may be if you style your bangs a little side ways , like you used to he'll get used to it quicker...


----------



## inlucesco (Apr 25, 2007)

The color is a huge improvement over the brown - I think it is very flattering.

Since you asked for honesty: the cut I'm not wild about, but that is just my personal preference.  I would go with something a little edgier (just a little - maybe razored choppy ends) to modernize it without going too "young." The bangs are great, though, and overall it's way more flattering than your "before" picture.

I hope your husband gets used to it very quickly!  Not everyone can pull off blonde, but you do.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 25, 2007)

I love it!  It makes you look a lot younger and fresher and it's still very natural!
Men just don't like change haha


----------



## kimmy (Apr 25, 2007)

i think you look great! it makes you look so youthful and it's very fitting for the season. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it!


----------



## Katura (Apr 26, 2007)

From reading, I was almost preparing for something like bleach blonde barbie looking locks, but look at you! You look gorgeous! I think the lighter color suits you, the brown was a bit toooo meek and mousy for you while  the blonde gives you a youthful glow and its perfect for the warmer weather coming up! I think you're hubby probably just isnt used to the change. If you love it, he'll love it. Dont second guess yourself!

I wish I could get away with blonde!!!! ******jealous******


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 27, 2007)

40th birthday? 40th?? You look so much younger!! Seriously, your skin is gorgeous, your eyes are beautiful, and I love your hair!


----------



## rebekah (May 25, 2007)

it looks good.

why are you married to someone that would ever say something hateful like that. 

what an asshole.


----------



## lara2601 (May 25, 2007)

I don't know how you looked before but I think this colour is beautiful on you! Don't worry you're beautiful!


----------



## Graziella*K (May 25, 2007)

Your haircolour is amazing ! 

I can't believe what your husband tells you ! He is blind ??? 

This is a lovely shade of blond and the highlights give fullness and dimension to your haircut. I really don't find it too light for you and think it suits your cute freckles and rather pale skin ! 

Seriously your husband shouldn't tell you that because I assume it must be really hard for you ... and it's so unjustificated ! 

You're still a young woman and you have the right to experiment new haircolors and have fun with your look ! ^_^'

Don't listen to him : you're gorgeous like that !

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 29, 2007)

your hubby must be nuts! men know nothing  i think the blonde is younger and fresher and it completely suits you! it is gorgeous!


----------



## Smilla (Jun 1, 2007)

I think you look gorg. with the new colour. Do you wear blush? Maybe try playing with some blush to bring your cheekbones out more.

Your husband is possibly feeling threatened because you look so much younger and vibrant now. You might get a lot of male attention that he won't like.


----------



## gracetre123 (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *momof2gr8kids* 

 
_Here's a couple of before pics...the first one was taken on my 40th birthday. The second one was taken a few weeks ago.

http://img.makeupalley.com/9/9/8/8/652924.jpeg_

 


Honey...you look very nice...such a great change, you look so fresh and pretty...good for you...


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 1, 2007)

i love it , you really suit blonde :]


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 1, 2007)

I like the change! Looks great with your complexion too! 

As for the husband... Well now, he'll just have to get used to it won't he? Haha.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jun 13, 2007)

It looks amazing. honestly. I love the blonde on you, and I'm typically apposed to artificial blonde hair, but this suites you so very well and makes you literally glow, it looks so much more youthful and fresh. truly beautiful. As for your husband, there are two options, he either was just shocked and says things he doesn't mean when he's shocked OR he's feeling threatened cuz you look really reallly hot and he's fearing you will get much more male attention/you are too attractive for him now, which is all just his own insecurity and not an uncommon thing for men to feel when they're wives undergo a major physical transformation.


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 14, 2007)

*looks great! i don't know what yOor hubby is taLkin' about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## triccc (Jun 14, 2007)

update! does he love it now? i bet he does, you blonde bombshell you!


----------



## im_a_princess (Jun 14, 2007)

no its nice , and my highlights look wayyyy more damaged than that... just show him a pic of me


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 14, 2007)

I love it. Do what you want no matter what your husband says! If you want blonde, go for it.

I think it looks amazing, and it doesn't look dry at all, and it looks nice and glossy and healthy.


----------



## -doll-face- (Jun 15, 2007)

I love the color compared to the brown, your husband is crazy you do look years younger! You know what I think would look really cute with your cut, if you flipped the end up a little instead of under.. I love flipped up hair ^^;; Either way I think the color is completely lovely on you!


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 20, 2007)

I think it looks very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Silly men! don't have a clue!


----------



## kblakes (Jun 23, 2007)

I love it.  Especially the lowlights.  He is just being a typical male.  He will get used to it.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 24, 2007)

i like it, too.  i think the color looks nice on you.


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 21, 2008)

I think you look fresh and very pretty with the blonde. I love all the colours in it. 

try giving us a big smile next time!!!!!

your husband will get used to it.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with the "men don't like change" statement.

He also might feel a little insecure, with his newly found blond bombshell and all LOL 

He's WRONG! The color looks fantastic, and it compliments YOU! 

You should do some FOTDs soon and show of your skills and your new 'do.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 21, 2008)

I love it! I think it suits you much better than the brown.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 22, 2008)

I love it!!!!!!! and you havent got one bad post in the whole of this thread so i think that gives you your answer


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 22, 2008)

I think it looks GREAT. Sometimes those closest to us just need to to adjust =D


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 22, 2008)

I think it looks fine, and natural.
But holy, I would never stand for my s/o talking to me like that, how disgustingly rude... He should realize how beautiful you look, and appreciate it. Seriously, some guys don't realize how lucky they are. They could easily be alone, and have no woman in their lives.

don't second guess yourself, you DO look beautiful, and your hair looks great.


----------



## April47 (Oct 22, 2008)

Your husband is a dillhole. I'm just kidding, but he obviously does not know what he is talking about (as men rarely do).

You're hair looks fabulous and so do you.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

I think it's very pretty! I have to say though, my bf hates when I dye my hair dark, BUT all he says is you look pretty regardless, but I really like it better blonde, it's just kind of weird how much in dept he got with the color...it sounds like something a jealous girl would say! lol I'm sure he's just so used to it being dark, if you really like it I'm sure he'll get used to it after awhile and knowing men if you keep it for awhile and then go dark he'll probably hate it dark! haha


----------

